# Order of filter media in external filter



## Redrage (17 May 2018)

Hi,

I’m new here. I’ve got a medium planted Juwel 350 litre tank. I’ve just decided to replace the internal filter with an oase biomaster external filter. What model of biomaster would you recommend for a 350 litre tank and what order for the media types from the bottom of the external filter to the top would be best? I’ve never ran an external filter before, so I’m not really sure which direction the water flows in the filter. 

Thanks for the responses in advance. 

Darren


----------



## rebel (18 May 2018)

Not sure specifically but practically the sponge (requiring most servicing) should be at the top where it's easily accessible.

Biomaster has a prefilter sponge AFAIK. I reckon the order of the bio media inside the filter doesn't matter.


----------



## Zeus. (18 May 2018)

Redrage said:


> What model of biomaster would you recommend for a 350 litre



Depends on if your planning to use CO2 or not? Plus are you planning any other powerheads to increase the flow in the tank. It is generally accepted in the hobby a turnover of X10 to tank volume is required for a CO2 injected tank. So for 350l tank you should ideally be aiming for an output of 3500lph. But if non CO2 injection you can go for much less OFC


----------



## Millns84 (18 May 2018)

Have a look at YouTube - Pondguru has done a few really good videos on how to set up filters.

I think Oase are a bit unique in that they've got fine pre-filters which defeats the object of using progressive layers of foam in order of coarseness.


----------



## Redrage (18 May 2018)

Thanks for the info. I’m currently low tec in my planted tank & no plans to add co2 at the minute. I already have a power head in the tank. I’m planning to change the pre filters in the oase biomaster to a course filter, which won’t affect the flow as much. However I normally do a water change every week or every other week depending on work. I’ll have a watch of pondguru’s videos on YouTube about the filter media. Hopefully I’ll understand filter better after watching them. 

Many thanks


----------



## alto (19 May 2018)

Green Aqua did a rather good unboxing video for OASE Biomaster 

note OASE offers 30ppi or 60ppi prefilter sponges 

Cleaned regularly these should not greatly impact flow 
- the 90degree "U" turns and any inline reactors will likely impact flow more significantly 
(also the ability of the motor to work "against" pressure - eg, this is the difference between Eheim Professional series filters vs their Classic line)


----------



## dw1305 (19 May 2018)

Hi all,





alto said:


> note OASE offers 30ppi or 60ppi prefilter sponges


I'd definitely go for the 30ppi with regular cleaning. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Zeus. (19 May 2018)

Very tempted to get one off these filters myself, my FX6 has to be taken out completly for cleaning media. The easy clean feature of these OASE filters appear to make it so easy you could clean the prefilter daily in 5 minutes.


----------



## alto (19 May 2018)

Note the OASE sponge filters are color coded

Black 60ppi
Blue 45ppi
Orange 30ppi


----------



## Jayefc1 (9 Jun 2018)

U Can get the 30ppi pre filter from pro shrimp for £8.99


----------



## MDP91 (9 Jul 2018)

Although not using the same filters as you, here is my filter setup for my 450litre tank, and has proved very effective. 

I run a JBL E1501 with a APS pre-filter. The pre-filter contains sponge only, with the water hitting corse first, filtering through to fine, before heading to the main canister, which is filled only with biological media (alpha grog) then off it goes to the tank.
 I also run a fluval FX4 filter, with a similar setup, the water hits the foam first, running through corse to fine and then into the biological.
Always aim to setup your filters as such, you want to remove all the crud from the water before it hits your biological media. 
Hope this helps a little anyway.


----------



## mourip (11 Jun 2020)

alto said:


> Note the OASE sponge filters are color coded
> 
> Black 60ppi
> *Blue 45ppi*
> Orange 30ppi



I know this is an old thread but as I am laboring over how to set up the chambers on my 250 I thought that I would add this piece of information.

The above is correct for the *pre-filter* sponges.

...but for the blue filter tray pad Oase lists the *Blue *pad as *20ppi*

A bit confusing for those of us trying to dial it in...


----------

